# question



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

So i was wondering how many wives let their men ejaculate in their mouth, on their face, and on their body. I get the whole idea behind it,but my wife doesn't, tried explaining it to her but with no success, she has only let do this on her breast one time when we were dating,when i try and talk to her about it she refuses and there is no compromise. We are both young and i have always wanted to try this but it seems with her that if i want to try something then its a no go but if she wants to try something im always on board and happy to do anything for her. How could i go about getting her to try this and not think of it as gross or disgusting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

You can't change her mind for her. That being said I don't know why so many women have an aversion to cum. And it's not for me to speculate. I hate pot roast, meatloaf and hamburger helper, I have gagged from trying to eat any one of these foods. I find them absolutely disgusting and inedible. It's been this way since I was introduced to these foods and I have periodically tried them throughout the years only to find out I still hate them. 

Your wife may have never tried ejaculate before or she has and she finds it disgusting. If she's never tried it she should at least give it a shot (lol). And if she has tried it and hates it then I would just let it go, no reason to build up resentment over something you cannot change. 

You could get her to try flavored lube on your **** or something to that effect (and many other things posters will suggest) but it seems like her mind is made up.

FYI I obviously don't mind swallowing, however if you deep throat you don't even taste the cum anyways.

I myself have a rule about cum: anywhere but my face and hair is fine. As its a real ***** to get out of hair, and I find cum on my face demeaning among other things. But that's just how I feel about it and my feelings are unlikely to change. Even if someone close to me were to try really hard to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

I think the only resentment that i would have is when i wanted to try anal and she said no, but years later she decides that she would like to try anal beads so we buy them, she trys them i ask for anal again and she says no. Why would she accept anal beads but not me, still thinking about that one. She never gives me oral alone just as foreplay and she has mentioned the taste of the precum before. Would thatbe the issue?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

MrsOldNews said:


> ..........
> I myself have a rule about cum: anywhere but my face and hair is fine. As its a real ***** to get out of hair, and I find cum on my face demeaning among other things. But that's just how I feel about it and my feelings are unlikely to change. Even if someone close to me were to try really hard to convince me otherwise.


Same, not on the face, I agree it is demeaning. Not such a big deal in my hair though, I like messy sex :smthumbup:


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

Cum is so incredible if you think about what is contains. I first discovered my ejaculate when I was 12 years old and it was very disgusting at first- though I couldn't wait to make it come out again! But then you go through sex Ed classes and you learn about how incredible this stuff is and from that point on it became such a part of me. I just can't understand how a woman can't like the very DNA that makes up their SO. It is just an site sion if them- no different than kissing and exchanging saliva. I can appreciate not wanting to swallow it at all just doesn't make sense to me. Just my opinion.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

I let my SO ejaculate wherever he wants. But, I don't have an aversion to semen. And to be completely honest, I don't love the taste, but I gladly swallow and lick it up because I get off on it. 

I find that an act is only demeaning if it is either done out of coercion, or if the intent is to degrade.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

GinnyTonia said:


> I let my SO ejaculate wherever he wants. But, I don't have an aversion to semen. And to be completely honest, I don't love the taste, but I gladly swallow and lick it up because I get off on it.
> 
> *I find that an act is only demeaning if it is either done out of coercion, or if the intent is to degrade.*


I am not so sure about this. No one has ever done it on my face, I would not allow it, however I do swallow. The thought of it on my face feels demeaning, I have never been coerced or been with a man that has been anything but respectful. Sometimes there are just things that do not appeal or that we would find demeaning.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband has never had a desire to squirt on my body....never suggested it....I know he would view "on the face" as a little demeaning, I probably couldn't even talk him into trying that one. 

He's never even asked me to finish him in my mouth....though he LOVES that...and I love the pleasure it gives, doing that excites ME. I would never stop before that was over.... I wait till I have felt every muscle spasm give out .....Sometimes I swallow, sometimes I don't , he doesn't care either way. 

Not sure HOW you will get a woman who sees these acts as demeaning to not look upon them as such. A rise in hormones allowed me to get wilder in bed.. and reading sex books helped that along too, it is all in our mindsets, being a little adventerous and wanting to try new things to please our partners... get a kinky sex book and read it together, this is my suggestion....it starts the communication rolling...and you learn & hopefully grow together-new adventures await...that yeah... others couples DO this.. it's OK. Sperm is beautiful, good for us too , so I've read.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> .......
> Not sure HOW you will get a woman who sees these acts as demeaning to not look upon them as such. A rise in hormones allowed me to get wilder in bed.. and reading sex books helped that along too, it is all in our mindsets, being a little adventerous and wanting to try new things to please our partners... *get a kinky sex book and read it together*, this is my suggestion....it starts the communication rolling...and you learn & hopefully grow together-new adventures await...that yeah... others couples DO this.. it's OK. Sperm is beautiful, good for us too , so I've read.


Any suggestions on books? We read to each other in bed but usually novels.
I am not into romantic stories.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Holland said:


> I am not so sure about this. No one has ever done it on my face, I would not allow it, however I do swallow. The thought of it on my face feels demeaning, I have never been coerced or been with a man that has been anything but respectful. Sometimes there are just things that do not appeal or that we would find demeaning.


This is interesting to me. 

I completely respect your view that you find it demeaning. And if your SO other finds it demeaning, then even more reason to avoid the act. 
However, I wonder what the basis is for both your feelings on the the matter. 
I intuitively understand the psychology about why it might be degrading to some and I know that the porn industry has stigmatized it as such, to some degree. Can you articulate why you find it as such?

For our part, my SO says he finds me incredibly pretty. Accepting him on my face (with a smile or unrestrained desire), is both a loving measure and a turn on. 

I hope I'm coming across as conversational, because I do not intend to offend.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

GinnyTonia said:


> This is interesting to me.
> 
> I completely respect your view that you find it demeaning. And if your SO other finds it demeaning, then even more reason to avoid the act.
> However, I wonder what the basis is for both your feelings on the the matter.
> ...


yes of course this is conversation and more of it the better I say 

You know I cannot pinpoint why the thought of it is demeaning to me, I will have to think about it. 
I do hear what you are saying about your life and think that is great.
Maybe it is a letting go thing for me? I was so sex deprived for so many years and even though I am not now I am still quite timid in some ways. I read here about how men like women to look into their eyes when the give them a BJ, I can't do that.
In fact it is only recently with my SO that I have ever (with any man) been able to have sex with my eyes open and look into his. 
Maybe it is all connected, either way I know my boundaries and are comfortable with them.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

The " facial " that so many women and / or our society finds offensive is probably due to the porn industry often portrays the women experiencing these " money shots " thus why it is now looked upon as demeaning ??? 

My wife wold feel this way unless she's a bit tipsy and she loses her inhibitions where she actually enjoys having me ejaculate on her face which I of course would not ever deny her of this  where a guy cums should not be a big deal for him since he should just simply be happy that he is cumming


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Holland said:


> yes of course this is conversation and more of it the better I say
> 
> You know I cannot pinpoint why the thought of it is demeaning to me, I will have to think about it.
> I do hear what you are saying about your life and think that is great.
> ...


Boundaries are important. Sticking with them... Even more important. Questioning them every now and then, probably beneficial. 
I'm pleased to know you're feeling more comfortable. 
Happy humping. 
Sorry OP, thread jack is now over.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I have no problem with my husband finishing in my mouth. He's never even suggested anywhere ON my body. Honestly, not sure I would care much for that. Not saying it's a "hell no", but on the face IS a "hell no" for me. Anal has been mentioned, but he has yet to try. I'm willing, and am the one who brought it up in the first place! But, I think he senses that I am not quite ready for it yet, so he hasn't tried. Again, HE never brought it up. It wasn't anything that ever crossed HIS mind til I brought it up! LOL

Now, OP, have you ASKED your wife why she says "no" to anal, but is ok with the beads? Have you ASKED her what it is about oral and precum...the taste... what was her reason for it? Really, your questions could be answered quite easily if you ask her.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Im down for whatever. I love my husband...we are married...why not.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Im down for whatever. I love my husband...we are married...why not.


Great attitude and God bless you for it. Your husband best appreciate it !!!


----------

